# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  IN FLAMES - АВТОБУСНЫЙ ТУР + БИЛЕТЫ НА КОНЦЕРТ

## MSF

АВТОБУСНЫЙ ТУР + БИЛЕТЫ НА КОНЦЕРТ *IN FLAMES* .
29.04.2019 - StereoPlaza, Киев
БРОНЬ МЕСТ В АВТОБУСЕ И ЗАКАЗ БИЛЕТОВ ПО ТЕЛ 0677496257,0939004934 (ЮРИЙ).

----------


## MSF

Билеты на концерт можно приобрести у меня. Прайс 990 грн.

----------


## MSF

В АВТОБУСЕ НА КОНЦЕРТ "IN FLAMES", ЕЩЁ ОСТАЛИСЬ СВОБОДНЫЕ МЕСТА ! 
29.04.2019 - StereoPlaza, Киев 
БРОНЬ МЕСТ В АВТОБУСЕ И ЗАКАЗ БИЛЕТОВ НА КОНЦЕРТ ПО ТЕЛ 0677496257 / 0939004934 (ЮРИЙ). 
Место в автобусе - 650 грн. 
Билет на концерт - 990 грн.

----------


## MSF



----------

